# Ordering nibs/sections...



## GrantH (Mar 15, 2012)

I guess I will be blunt about this. 

Is there somewhere that you can order nibs from, say 5 or so at a time, that won't run 20 dollars a piece? I've got my parts list for going kitless and I go to look at these nibs (Meister 6's) and got a bit of a shock.  Are these nibs much better than the Heritence pieces? 

I would like to use the Meister 6 nibs and sections, but not necessarily straight from the source. I'd like to get a few at a time and not break my measly piggy bank!

Thanks guys.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 15, 2012)

CHeck with both Exotics and Indy Pen dance to see what they have left in Heritance nibs and feeds.  However you will still  need to find the taps. I carry a tap that will fit the #5 size and Indy Pen Dance carrys the 6.4x.5 but you will have to find a used tap for the number 6 size. 8.4x.75. This is false economy though because Heritance nibs and feeds are disappering and you will end up having to change over when they are gone. You could always order the El Grande kits and use that front section with a m10 x 1 tap if thats a cheaper route to take.


----------



## BigShed (Mar 15, 2012)

Bear Tooth Woods sell the El Grande section/nib separately for $6.00 a pop.


----------



## Manny (Mar 15, 2012)

Berea hardwoods sells the nibs and sections separately. 

Nibs Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods

As does Richard
Fountain Pen Parts, Piston, Rolling Ball, Fountain Pen Steel - Richard L Greenwald LLC


I know some others do but I have bought from these two. 

As for premium nibs what Mike said


----------



## GrantH (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome. I am going to order everything to make my own sections, but knowing that I can order the pieces together to get started is good news! I can use them for a while until I feel good about being able to sell pens tha have 40+ dollars in them on my end.

I will be using the m10x1 tap/die so I will order the El Grande sections.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 15, 2012)

You can get Jowo nibs (high quality German made - like Bock) from Meisternibs.com from Brian Gray - maker of Edison Pens.  You buy a #6 for $20 a pop.  I think the #5 are a little cheaper, though.


----------



## hewunch (Mar 15, 2012)

Best deal I have found where you can still make your own grip. Indy~Pen~Dance :: Inks Refills & Nibs :: Nibs :: Schmidt Gold Plated Nib & Feed


----------



## jjudge (Mar 15, 2012)

I've been using El Grande sections/nibs ... but it forces you to m10x1.
As I have a m12x.8 triple start for the cap, this is a *thin* margin for threading.

Glad you posted this. I need to move on the Schmidt's (tap, RB nib, FP nib/feed) so I can make smaller diameter sections.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 15, 2012)

I use m10 x .75 inside the m12 almost all the time. In both my metal or wood pens. THey hold up to most use except putting them in your front pocket and sitting down. 
DAMHIKT


----------

